# Which year is my Bianchi Campion D'Italia?



## lifanus (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi guys, found this Bianchi at a local garage sale, restored the bike, and wondering which year is it? I'm guessing 1996? It's got 8 speed Campy Mirage groupset.

It came with a very lightweight Campy Proton wheelset, as well as the original wheelset, which are much heavier, I think is something called "Super Elite/EA50"

Thanks for your help!


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

1997 CDI was equipped similarly however the rear brake was routed internally, so 1996 is my guess.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Was this frame refinished? Looks to be in impeccable shape.


----------

